# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  going to start my m-drol cycle soon

## theattrition

going to start my m-drol cycle sometime next month, i did h-drol months ago kept 8 pounds. how does this look

CYCLE
M-DROL: 10/20/20/20
AI CYCLE SUPPORT:	(AS DIRECTED)

PCT .
LIQUID NOLVADEX :	40/20/20/20
DIESEL TEST HC 4/5/5/6
NOVADEX XT: 0/0/0/3/2/1/1
creatine

any pointers?

----------


## oak2429

novedex xt- o/1/2/2/1/1eod

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> going to start my m-drol cycle sometime next month, i did h-drol months ago kept 8 pounds. how does this look
> 
> CYCLE
> M-DROL: 10/20/20/20
> AI CYCLE SUPPORT:	(AS DIRECTED)
> 
> PCT .
> LIQUID NOLVADEX :	40/20/20/20
> DIESEL TEST HC 4/5/5/6
> ...


Run it at 30/30/30/30 You will get better gains. Get some clomid and run it with the Nolva to bring up those test levels because M-Drol will SHUT you down.....

----------


## oak2429

stay at 20 its plenty

----------


## theattrition

> novedex xt- o/1/2/2/1/1eod


so chang the xt?

----------


## oak2429

yeah thats how i would run it and have b4 when im using nolva with it

----------


## Okinawa_Power

To get the best out of the compound run it at 30/30/30/30. This will ensure that you get the best gains.....Think of it this way, would you run 250mg of test a week or go with the 500mg of test. Same principle.

----------


## oak2429

have you ever used mdrol before theattrition?

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> have you ever used mdrol before theattrition?


Even if he has not used it before it only makes sense to run it at 30/30/30/30 This will ensure the best results. He may start at 20mg a day for a week then move up to 30mg, but to stay at 20mg a day for 4 weeks does not make sense. Just like a beginner Test cycle you will still run it at 500mg a week and not 250mg.

----------


## theattrition

no ive only ran hdrol in the past

----------


## oak2429

20 mgs of mdrol is plenty. its really strong. alot stronger then hdrol

----------


## theattrition

i got 2 bottles of m-drol, 1 bottle of p-plex, 1 x-tren , and 1-estane, for later cycles/bridge what others would yall recommend down the road. i know i can get 3 cycles out of the m-drol, i was thinking to do another m-drol later on and then doing a 4week tren/stane stack, and maybe a p-plex bridge /mdrol or just run the p-plex and m-drol solo again, should i order anymore of them before there gone any suggestions? i was thinking another tren but i dunno

----------


## oak2429

u can get 4 cycles out of the mdrol. m14add. more hdrol or pmag and more pplex

----------


## theattrition

> u can get 4 cycles out of the mdrol. m14add. more hdrol or pmag and more pplex


i know the p-plex is being ban in january gotta stock up on a few bottles havent looked much into p-mag how is that?
and m13add thats a dbol clone right?

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> 20 mgs of mdrol is plenty. its really strong. alot stronger then hdrol


Run it at 30mgs a day for the last 21 days....You will like the results.....

----------


## theattrition

sounds tempting

----------


## oak2429

u can do it but the sides rnt worth it. and yeah m14add is a dbol clone and pmag is a lot like hdrol

----------


## theattrition

ive been looking at the timings of taking the mdrol, i usually wake up at 12-2pm, and go to bed at 4am. i usuaully go to the gym around 5-6pm what times of day should i dose it?

----------


## oak2429

12-2 10mgs, 6-8 10 mgs

----------


## theattrition

started today, did 10mg at 1:45 and another 10mg at 8:30, decided to start it at 20

----------


## Dukkit

i ran it at 30mg a week for 4 weeks

loved it

just have an AI on hand

shit tore me up some gyno like a sonofa

----------


## theattrition

i noticed my mouth was really dry today, drank 2 gallons of water, ate 250 protein and 3411 calories. my carbs was at 341. im at 6 foot 185pounds and 13%bf. does my intake look good right now?

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Up your CARBS.....You are trying to grow....Carbs make you grow as well as protein.....

----------


## oak2429

okinawa are you gonna comment on dukkita saying he got gyno from mdrol?

----------


## Dukkit

why woulld he comment? just stating my experience. you should always have ai's on hand in any cycle situation anyways

----------


## theattrition

alright, upping my carbs.

----------


## oak2429

yeah dukk i totally agree with u but okinawa doesnt think you need an ai with mdrol

----------


## Dukkit

well my gyno didnt pop up until right as i stopped the mdrol. so technically you may not need it on but you will need it before you sttart the cycle.

----------


## POPS

> well my gyno didnt pop up until right as i stopped the mdrol. so technically you may not need it on but you will need it before you sttart the cycle.


always safe to have it on hand just in case. 

As far as the dosage on the mdrol I would take okinawas advice. He know what hes talking about. He helped me turn into a monster with my spawn cycle.

Run the mdrol at 30/30/30/30 and make sure you have both nolva AND clomid for pct. You will love the results!!

Dont forget the A.I..

----------


## theattrition

if i bump it up to 30, how many hours should i space it out?

----------


## theattrition

took in 279p, 426carb, and 3706cal today

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> took in 279p, 426carb, and 3706cal today



Attrition you are on the right track. Now try to get in at least 75gms of fat a day also. Remember this is your BULK cycle so you really want to eat as much as you can. Don't worry about going to Burger King at least once a day to pack on the weight.....It will come off during your cutting cycle....Trust me.......

P.S. If you are going to run an AI then run it at .25ml EOD.

----------


## theattrition

> Run it at 30mgs a day for the last 21 days....You will like the results.....


how much of a difference will i notice if i bump it to 30mg after the first week. yah im getting enough fat. i appreciate the help okinawa, i saw your pictures on another post your a monster.

----------


## theattrition

day 3 189lbs (+5)

just got out of the gym doing shoulders had a nice pump today.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> day 3 189lbs (+5)
> 
> just got out of the gym doing shoulders had a nice pump today.


Great job getting those calories up!! +5lbs in 3 days is outstanding! Keep at it. If you want to bump it up to 30mg a day go ahead, however if the sides are getting worse...i.e. headaches, extreme lowerback pumps, Nose Bleeds....All of these sides can happen so becareful and if you experience any of these sides lower the dose back to 20mg. 

KEEP EATING......After day 7-10 you will not feel like eating anymore....FORCE yourself to eat.........Feed the M-Drol.....Now go lift some heavy ass weights!!!!!

----------


## Dukkit

thats one thing i loved bout mdrol... the pumps. they were insane for me..

though had to take tums and taurine to help fight the crazy back pumps i got from it also.

----------


## theattrition

i got my taurine in hand, cant wait to do my arms tomorrow.

----------


## theattrition

im thinking about bumping it up to 30mgs the day after tomorrow, right now im taking 10mg when i wake up between 12-1pm, and another 10mg between 7-8pm and i go to bed around 2am. if i do 30mg does 12pm/6pm/12pm look like good dosing times?

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> im thinking about bumping it up to 30mgs the day after tomorrow, right now im taking 10mg when i wake up between 12-1pm, and another 10mg between 7-8pm and i go to bed around 2am. if i do 30mg does 12pm/6pm/12pm look like good dosing times?



Yes due to the half live of M-drol that is a good way to take it.

----------


## theattrition

on day 4 192.5 (+8.5)

did me some arms today, man the pump was insane! know i know what it feels like when people say it feels like there arms are gonna pop from the pump.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Start taking some armidex at .25 ED or you are going to look like a water ballon. You are gaining way to fast and I know it is all water.......

----------


## covert025

I wanted to run a 10/20/30 cycle as well mid feb. Okinawa do you suggest running armidex .25 EOD or ED on a cycle like that?

----------


## theattrition

tomorrows my day off just gonna do some abs at home, then on saturday chest and im going to bump it up to 30 for the rest of the cycle

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> tomorrows my day off just gonna do some abs at home, then on saturday chest and im going to bump it up to 30 for the rest of the cycle


Hit those ****ing Heavy ass weights!!!!!!!!!!! Bump that shit up to 30mgs and eat eat eat!!!!!!!! Get ****ing huge brother!!!!

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> I wanted to run a 10/20/30 cycle as well mid feb. Okinawa do you suggest running armidex .25 EOD or ED on a cycle like that?



If you start seeing high water retention start it at .25 EOD for the rest of your cycle. This will also prevent gyno......

----------


## theattrition

i got liquid letro, that will work right?

----------


## covert025

It would, but thats overkill. Especially since m-drol doesn't aromatize

----------


## theattrition

well, im gonna keep on eatting, and tomorrow in the gym im gonna kill it hard, gonna make it intense. gonna go ahead and hit 30mg today, and take some taurine to make sure i dont get backpumps. dont have a scale at home so i cant weight myself today. i read somewhere where someone takes 20mg when they wake up, then 6-8 hours later they take another 10mg. i dont know how that works, think im just gonna stick to the 1 every 6hours, 3 total. unless anyone has any better guidance.

----------


## theattrition

on day 6 190.5lb (+7)

great pump on chest and tri's wooo!

no signs of sides yet other shins just seem a little tighter then usual, and a residual feeling of having a headache, up more water intake and it goes away.

----------


## covert025

keep it up bro.. I can't wait to start mine.

----------


## PistolStarta

> keep it up bro.. I can't wait to start mine.


x2 maaaan mdrol/epitren ooooor hdrol/havoc. meh

----------


## theattrition

day 7 190 (+6.5)
man my muscles are feeling hard as a rock, and doms are going away fast as hell. back was awesome today, my pumps are amazing. i feel a little less bloated now. im glad i bumped it up to 30mgs the other day, thanks okinawa

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> day 7 190 (+6.5)
> man my muscles are feeling hard as a rock, and doms are going away fast as hell. back was awesome today, my pumps are amazing. i feel a little less bloated now. im glad i bumped it up to 30mgs the other day, thanks okinawa


Attrition I knew you would love the results at 30mgs a day!!!! Now look out for the sides and if they become to harsh, then drop it back down to 20mgs!!! Keep up the good work brother!!

----------


## covert025

at 20mg or 30mg a week for 3 weeks is it easy to recover natural test levels back up with proper PCT? I am afraid at high doses I am going to shut down real bad. 

How about a Spawn cycle too. How hard is it on the HPTA at (30 Estane, 90mg Tren ) for 4 weeks.

----------


## theattrition

i know near summer ill be starting a 12 week test e cycle, 500/week

----------


## theattrition

day 8 191lb (+7)

legs were good today, no sides yet. feeling good.

----------


## theattrition

day 9 193lbs (+9)

shoulders done today, great pump and strength seems like its starting to increase.

as for sides, when i would turn my torso around i started feeling tighting in my lower back, dull pain, im guessing signs of back pumps, they arent bad. poped some taurine had no problems.

----------


## theattrition

day 10 194lbs (+10)

did arms today, man my arms were so pumped felt like i was going to throw up.

----------


## theattrition

day 11 194lb (+10)

off day, just gonna brisk walk around the block for 20mins and do some abs. my diet is still good about 3500-4000 calories a day, getting about 350-400 carbs, and about 300 protein. my bloat i was getting has gone almost all away, but the weight is still up, and starting to notice some strength gains. only thing im experiencing as to sides is achy joints.

----------


## theattrition

anybody know what to take to help out with the joint aches?

----------


## covert025

Super Cissuss RX by USP labs. Glucosamine and about 5-6 grams of Fish oils.

----------


## theattrition

ill pick up some tomorrow, cause my shoulders and elbows just feel dry

----------


## theattrition

day 12 196lb (+12)

did chest/tri's today, wow great workout i just kept wanting to go and go at it. everything has gone up like 10lbs in presses, like last week was able to do 4 reps and one weight and this week 10lbs heavier and doing 8reps. this stuff is amazing!

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> day 12 196lb (+12)
> 
> did chest/tri's today, wow great workout i just kept wanting to go and go at it. everything has gone up like 10lbs in presses, like last week was able to do 4 reps and one weight and this week 10lbs heavier and doing 8reps. this stuff is amazing!



theattrition I knew you love it!!!! Keep eating and keep lifting. Great log!!!!! As for the back pumps, just part of the package if you know what I mean!!!!!

----------


## theattrition

woke up this morning and i noticed i got some shrinkage on the boys downstairs, i know it will come back in pct. i just look like im in middle school again.

----------


## theattrition

day 13 196lb's (+12)

back bi's, deads are up 20lbs, back felt fine. felt a little drained thou. i upped my carbs even more. got a little stomach bloat but looks like im loosing some body fat. happy about this, and yes i took another good look at my boys, and they defiantly smaller.

----------


## theattrition

as to the testies shrinkage, im not having a libido problem. thought id just add that in there.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Once they start shrinking you will start to lose interest.......

----------


## covert025

the darkside of anabolics.. This gives me the shivers..

----------


## theattrition

well doesnt matter to me if i loose interest, i havent had sex since i was divorced over 1 1/2 years ago

----------


## covert025

it'll be scary if even porn can't get you up..

----------


## theattrition

your right about that..

----------


## theattrition

day 14 198lb (+14)

had a good workout today, no feelings of sides at all. felt strong. cant wait to do shoulders tomorrow. still eating like a animal and drinking tons of water. cycles going good.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> day 14 198lb (+14)
> 
> had a good workout today, no feelings of sides at all. felt strong. cant wait to do shoulders tomorrow. still eating like a animal and drinking tons of water. cycles going good.


+14 is great!!!!! Keep eating right and drinking that water!!!! You have not even hit the strength gains yet!!! Wait until week 3!!!!!! You are going to love it!!!!!!

----------


## theattrition

im excited =D

----------


## theattrition

day 15 199.5lb (+15.5)

did shoulders today man, it felt great, felt like i was wearing shoulder pads after all was said and done.

----------


## covert025

Damn dude you're up 15.5lbs?? Thats impressive. You must be eating like every 2 hours lol. Keep it up, btw how are the gains so far, water? All lean? How much fat?

----------


## theattrition

theres a little water id would think, not as bloated as i was the first week i started..... before i could see the top 2 abs, but now i can only see it if i push the skin down. yah i have been eating every 2 hours. i sleep about 9 hours and im up 15 hours, gotta stuff 6 meals in there with a snack every now and then.

----------


## covert025

Nice. Are you running clen in pct? That would make this a killer cycle.

----------


## theattrition

wish i had the money for some i might try and put some money together and order some. to get rid of some of this fat im sure im gaining some. can water weight make you look like your getting fatter?

----------


## covert025

Possibly.. Don't have much experience with wet cycles to answer this.. Lol

----------


## Robot Body

Congrads of the gains, I start my cycle tomorrow and hopefully i'll be able to get to 240, which be be + 13 lbs for me.

----------


## theattrition

day 16 201lb (+17)

ugh well today i feel bloated, and im starting to hate eating, should i cut back on carbs or just keep eatting the way im eatting? is it normal to be gaining this much so fast?

----------


## theattrition

felt bloated earlier today, but now i dont feel bloated at all... think its from all the water drank at the gym that made me feel super full. my sister came by the house today and she said i looked bigger and leaner out of the blue. one thing i did notice when i worked my arms today was that i had more veins sticking out of my arms and new ones ive never seen before, and i seemed to get red and flush more then usual right after a set, but it felt kinda euphoric where i just wanted to yell out loud "COME GET YOU SOME!"

----------


## covert025

Don't stop eating!!! Gain what you can, you'll drop weight in pct

----------


## theattrition

im still eatting. i wont slow down... wooo let shoot for 20-30lbs i think ill do it easily. like i said before im glad glad glad glad im doing 30mg, im pretty sure thats one of the reasons why weights coming on fast.

----------


## theattrition

day 17 201.5 (+17.5)

day off just gonna do a little brisk walking for 20mins and then do some abs.

----------


## theattrition

day 18 202lbs (+18)

man ol man am i feeling it. everythings starting to feel real light and the squeeze and pump in my chest were intense im loving every minute of it. no sides to speak of.

----------


## CrazyHorse13

What do you guys think the strongest PH is.....I am trying to stock up cause of the banning
thanks Guys...I have stacked Epistane and H-drol...I really liked it a lot...but definitly ready for something else..so what is stronger than H-drol...

----------


## Okinawa_Power

M-Drol, D-Bol, A-50......

----------


## theattrition

i really wanna try a e-stane, x-tren , stacked cycle. same thing as spawn as i hear, i already got some stocked up.

----------


## oak2429

mdrol and alpha one

----------


## CrazyHorse13

Thanks guys...don't want steal the post.....I have some m1, 4add and some M-drol.....do u think I should grab some Alpha 1 - I just heard the sides are bad for the gains

----------


## theattrition

day 18 200.5lb back & biceps / day 19 201lb legs & abs

on the back day i just felt exhausted but i pushed myself to do it so i just kinda did a lighter weight day. no side to speak of other then bit of lethargy i had yesterday and the bit of testies shrinkage.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Take Vit B12 to counter the lethargy.......Start at 1000mg and see how you feel.....

----------


## theattrition

will do

----------


## theattrition

could the mdrol making my emotions enhanced, been feeling kinda depressed today. cant put my finger on why.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> could the mdrol making my emotions enhanced, been feeling kinda depressed today. cant put my finger on why.


Surge of Estrogen...Get that Dex running at .025 ED. This will improve your well being and get you out of this depression. Keep going....Don't stop....

----------


## oak2429

okinawa you confuse me. you said you cant get gyno from mdrol and now you are saying something different.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> okinawa you confuse me. you said you cant get gyno from mdrol and now you are saying something different.


Where do you saying anything about gyno from M-Drol? I am talking about his well being.....

----------


## covert025

I think he meant estrogen conversion. Your estrogen can fluctuate without conversion. There is no telling. It depends on the person and how their body reacts to the substances.

----------


## oak2429

where is the surge of estrogen coming from

----------


## covert025

Hormone imbalance. Your natural test still being produced can all be converted to estrogen by aromatase enzyme. If no M-drol is being converted at all, just the testosterone being produced in your body can still convert over. If you have a high BF% it is more likely to happen.

EDIT:

Thats why they tell you to have an "AI on hand" just in case. Anything can happen man, you never know. Body does weird things when you use strong and high doses of anabolics. You are fighting your body's homeostasis, it doesn't like growing. Especially +12lbs or more of muscle in a 3 week span.

----------


## theattrition

> Hormone imbalance. Your natural test still being produced can all be converted to estrogen by aromatase enzyme. If no M-drol is being converted at all, just the testosterone being produced in your body can still convert over. If you have a high BF% it is more likely to happen.


my bf is probably around 14%-15% right now cant tell id have to go get it check. but today i felt pretty good just yesterday, i just felt down.

----------


## covert025

> could the mdrol making my emotions enhanced, been feeling kinda depressed today. cant put my finger on why.


Is it possible you are over training? I don't know..

----------


## theattrition

i seem to be growing fine. i might be a little over doing it. but my muscle groups just feel ready to go again.

----------


## covert025

Cool. Keep it up man. You're doing good. Just remember, your muscles will
seem always ready while on cycle, but its easy to tax the nervous system if you are pushing it hard. Thats where the side effects from overtraining can come from.

----------


## theattrition

good looking out

----------


## theattrition

day 21 203 (+19)

did me some arms today, felt great, amazing pumps still. pushed my self past failure to were i made the ugliest face ive ever seen myself make.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> Hormone imbalance. Your natural test still being produced can all be converted to estrogen by aromatase enzyme. If no M-drol is being converted at all, just the testosterone being produced in your body can still convert over. If you have a high BF% it is more likely to happen.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Thats why they tell you to have an "AI on hand" just in case. Anything can happen man, you never know. Body does weird things when you use strong and high doses of anabolics. You are fighting your body's homeostasis, it doesn't like growing. Especially +12lbs or more of muscle in a 3 week span.


^^^^ 100% accurate.....

----------


## theattrition

day 22 203lb (+19)

off day, going to just do like a 20 min light jog. in my microprocessors class today ask me what supplements i take, cause he wants some arms like mine. HA feels good to have someone ask that.

----------


## theattrition

my body doesnt seem to be bloated anymore, but i seem to be carrying alot of water or something in my face, its puffy around the neck. looks like i have a fat face haha. will this go away during pct? or should i do more mild cardio more times a week? thanks

----------


## covert025

The water retention will go away in PCT. Some people get water retention in PCT as well, from the Clomid.

You will lose weight in PCT anyways, a little fat gained during cycle is not a bad thing, it will drop away in PCT.

EDIT:

An AI will take care of the bloat. Start liquidex .25mg EOD. Thats what I would do.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> The water retention will go away in PCT. Some people get water retention in PCT as well, from the Clomid.
> 
> You will lose weight in PCT anyways, a little fat gained during cycle is not a bad thing, it will drop away in PCT.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> An AI will take care of the bloat. Start liquidex .25mg EOD. Thats what I would do.


I have that problem during PCT I retain water from the Clomid. Clen is making me stronger then when I was on cycle!!!! Fcking unreal the strength gains from the last week!!!!!!!! i.e. 150lb DB press for 12 reps could only hit 8reps when I was on!!!!! I will swear by clen to keep muscle and to keep strength or to gain additional strength any day of the week!!!!!

----------


## theattrition

on day 23 about to get out of class and go do chest. i was wondering.... should i be just doing 28days (4 weeks) or should i just do 30 days?

----------


## theattrition

day 23 203lb (+19)

had a great chest day today, did some traps, and 20mins of mild cardio. got my bodyfat checked today im at 13% shaaaweeeeeet!

----------


## theattrition

i think ive actually lost fat.... m-drol is amazing the shit out of me and today my strength took off like no other. my bench is up 40lbs

----------


## theattrition

day 24 204lbs (+20)

did back and bi's today, felt good. got a little spasm in my left wrist kinda a prickly feeling so i had to stop my curls. not sure what it was. but i stop just so i didnt screw anything up.

----------


## theattrition

day 25 204lb (+20)

today i did legs. feeling good still, the pump i was getting in my legs was awesome. im amazed at the weight gain ive gotten. hellz yeah.

----------


## covert025

nice man. Just hold onto the weight in PCT. You are half way there. Me personally, I get all tired.. stop eating as much and shit. All of the things that need to be done correctly to keep weight on, I start slacking on, BAD!! except taking my clomi/nolva :O

Hopefully after my current cycle I will change my habits and keep all of my weight.

----------


## theattrition

it wouldnt hurt to do 30 days of mdrol instead of 28... i mean i would finish off the whole bottle if i go to 30, no reason to leave 6 extra pills.

----------


## theattrition

day 26 205lb (+21)

did shoulders today, pumps are still very intense. loving every min of it, no sides today. still only a little shrinkage of the testies. they havent gotten any smaller.

----------


## drdeath613

i love arm pumps i found a quick way to get them all the time when i get the weight up i hold it for 4 seconds tighten my bicep muscles and hold it for 4 seconds keep them tight on the way down 5 sets of that the pumps are so crazy

----------


## theattrition

> i love arm pumps i found a quick way to get them all the time when i get the weight up i hold it for 4 seconds tighten my bicep muscles and hold it for 4 seconds keep them tight on the way down 5 sets of that the pumps are so crazy


heck yah!

----------


## theattrition

day 27 206lb (+22)

did arms/abs/mild cardio.... doing my arms are insane! i love it. felt like my arms were gonna pop out of my skin. while doing biceps i had to stop doing bb curls because i couldn't squeeze my arms up past the 90 degree angle cause it was so tight.

----------


## theattrition

but i did push myself to try to do as many as i could pass failure each set.

----------


## theattrition

day 28 206lb (+22)

day off. feeling really good.. actually damn good. loving this stuff going on till day 30 then start pct.

----------


## Robot Body

cant believe your up 22 lbs, insane. I'm up 8 lbs after 9 days myself. How's your strength gains ?

----------


## theattrition

all my power lifts are up about 40lbs and doing like 8reps on them. pumps are insane just loving the crap out of it.

----------


## CrazyHorse13

Did you ever decide to finish the m-drol at 30 days or 28....I cant wait to see your before and after pics

----------


## THE_DOME

do you start pct the day after your last pill? do you do a 4 week protocol with clomid or tamox

----------


## theattrition

im going to do 30, so 2 more days. im using tamox, the day after my last pill.

----------


## THE_DOME

how long are you going to use tamox (4weeks)and what are your dosages?

----------


## theattrition

40/20/20/20 eod, also using diesel test pro-cycle side by side with it.

----------


## THE_DOME

i think im just going to use tamox and cycle assist

It looks like your cycle has gone pretty well. are people starting to ask if your juicing yet?

----------


## theattrition

people have come up to me and asked me if i was on anything that i had seen a few weeks earlier in the gym, and a friend of mine i work out with thats on juice said to me me it looks like im blowing up and my arms are getting bigger, his exact word "wow man that shits working, your arms are blowing up and your chest is getting wider". im gonna start a 12 week teste cycle in may. 500mg/week 2 shots monday thursday at 250mg

----------


## CrazyHorse13

So what is your PCT.......Nolvadex and Clomid...or just Nolvadex and Diesel pro-cycle

----------


## theattrition

> So what is your PCT.......Nolvadex and Clomid...or just Nolvadex and Diesel pro-cycle


nolvadex , dtp, & creatine

----------


## theattrition

day 29 207.5lb (+23.5)

did chest and tri's today, today i had some backpumps, i could handle it but it was just annoying the crap out of me. first time ive had it like this. well one more day then to pct.

----------


## theattrition

about to go to the gym and do my back and biceps, dang none of my close fit me right everywhere i go i wear gym cloths, my pants are to tight around my legs, my shirts are getting too tight around my shoulders chest and arms, haha i like it, but gonna cost me for some new ones.

----------


## theattrition

day 30 208 (+24)

did back and bi's, had back pumps again, good thing today is the last day on mdrol. starting pct tomorrow.

----------


## THE_DOME

you should post some before and after pictures

----------


## theattrition

day 1 pct 208lb

did legs/abs/20 mins of mild cardio, still strong feeling good. ill get some pictures as soo as i can get my camera back from my sister. ill look for some before pictures i know i got some around here somewhere.

----------


## theattrition

day 2 pct 207lbs

shoulders today, still feeling a good pump. lets see how the rest of this goes. i think my urine might of been darker than usual this morning, im going to take my tamox again tonight and if it persist im gonna have to just buy some clomid my friend has on hand.

----------


## theattrition

day 3 pct 207lbs

did arms today, my urine wasnt dark today so im good on going on with the tamox. my pumps are still amazing even being off the mdrol. the dtp seems to be doing good taking 6pills a day going to move up to 7 pills next week and up to 8 the 2 weeks after. im keeping my diet up good, still drinking alot of water. thou i did notice today i had some very bad aggression, i never had road rage before but damn i was screaming and flipping off everybody today, and traffic wasn't even bad. by that time i made it to the gym and it made the gym experience that much better then my anger went away.

oh yah ran into a friend i haven't seen since new years, and he was like "holy sh*t your arms got big! wtf! how did you do that so fast!" im loving it.

----------


## theattrition

day 4 off 206lb, day 5 205lb

day 5 did chest and tri's today, been pissing alot, still eatting good, i feel like im loosing alot of the bloat i had, my moon face is almost gone. strength and size is still there.

----------


## theattrition

day 6 back; day 7 off 206lbs

on my back day i didnt get that on feeling, didnt even feel like being there but i got what i needed done. today i dont feel as tired but i need to up my fiber intake i just feel backed up.

----------


## theattrition

Day 8 pct 206lbs

will be doing legs/abs, and a light cardio afterwards for 20-30mins. feeling pretty good, a little tired. doing 3days on, 1day off, 2days on, 1 day off with the dtp taking 3 pills in the morning, 3 pills preworkout and 2 pills post. my days on i workout out, my days off i just do a brisk 20-30min cardio. today will drop nolvadex from 40, to 20 eod from here on out. my libido is doing good. i cant tell yet but my balls size seems to be coming back just a tad.

----------


## bigslick7878

Am I the only one skeptical of a 23.5 pound increase on Mdrol alone, for a guy weighing a buck 85 at 6 feet tall???

I guess so.

I am about 190 at 5'10 and Mdrol is next after the Hdrol I am on right now.

If I can put on even half that weight I will be impressed.

----------


## Robot Body

I started at 225 and have put on about 9lbs after 3 weeks. It would probally be more but I just can't seem to eat enough.

----------


## bigslick7878

> I started at 225 and have put on about 9lbs after 3 weeks. It would probally be more but I just can't seem to eat enough.


How tall are you?

----------


## Robot Body

> how tall are you?


5"11

----------


## theattrition

day 9 , day 10 pct 206lbs

on day 9 did shoulders, day 10 i did arms. starting to miss that insane pump i was getting from the mdrol.

----------


## Robot Body

How long after your pct are you going to wait before going back on ?

----------


## Robot Body

Hows pct goin ? u haven't posted in a few days

----------


## theattrition

its going pretty smooth at 201lbs, i dont have a moonface anymore strength is still up, im just missing the mdrol pumps.... sigh

----------


## Robot Body

yeah i know, the pump are insane. I'm about to go on pct after wednesday and i'm really not looking forward to it. Although didn't Okinawa say that he had some of his best lifts during his pct ?

----------


## tankboy112

yeah he did but if i remember right he said he was using clen with his pct

----------


## Robot Body

Just wonderin how your pct went ? What did u end up at ? Also did u notice extreme mood swings while doing pct ? I'm kind of experiencing that now, one minute cheerful and hour later down in the dumps.

----------


## theattrition

well the pct went real well, kept 17lbs out of 24lbs, my balls are back, libido is still high and it was unaffected throughout the whole cycle, even thou i was bulking and eating like a animal i actually lost 1%of bf. my moods were not effect till like you said pct, for the first 2 weeks of it, i got mad road rage, and felt like strangling people ever now and then.
my next cycle will be 12weeks test cyp

----------

